# Hunter's Shack Archery in Ossineke



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone know the story on this place? It's been closed ever since we moved here last year. Sometimes I see a vehicle or two parked out front. Google lists it as "Temporarily Closed" and huntersshackarchery.com goes nowhere. Just curious, would be nice to have a shop right here in town.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

says they are opening Monday on their facebook site

"Well I'm finally back in the shop. Getting all the inventory put up. Will be open Monday, Wednesday and Friday from 10-6. Sat appointment only. Stop in and shoot the new Mathews V3X bows. Plenty to choose from. Give me a call at 989-766-3009. See you soon!"


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Been doing a lot of online business..


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Chuck is not a spring chicken anymore but still alive and well. Business slowed with the adoption of the crossbow, his gross sales dropped off. Hunters no longer replace equipment on a regular basis anymore along with online sales cutting into the market. I’m glad that he is still making a go of it. 

Vet owned business.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I should add the Chuck is hardly an acquaintance. We moved into an apartment when he was discharged from the Airforce because we both needed a place to live until I got married, ‘76. His older brother was my little brother in the fraternity that we belonged to. Chuck and I were both groomsmen in that brothers wedding. Both brothers and I owned a camp together until Chuck sold his share to his youngest brother. We built that camp in ‘86. We are supposed to close on the sale of our camp tomorrow ending a great chapter of our lives.

Chuck comes from a very large family originating in Black River area. His father was one of 23 kids from the same mother. To say he has family ties in the area is an understatement. I know I’m not far off but i believe he is 1 of 164 grandkids, that part was hard to keep track of. 

It’s a great family story that I’m proud to be a part of for the last half century.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks like it's closed permanently now:

*Chuck Gauthier*
https://www.facebook.com/chuck.gaut...LCk9ieTXfHF2cEdHhOe-c6f_L6VA&[B]tn[/B]=,O,P-R
The Hunters Shack Archery is officially closed. My family and I want to thank all of you for your friendship and patronage. It’s been a great 36 year ride. Again, Thank You and Good Hunting!


----------

